# Patrick Sercu's MXL



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Probably as close as you can get to having one of Eddy's own bikes, a bike he made for his friend is for sale on EBay. The photobucket album is worth a look.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I saw that action, and couldn't help but wonder why Sercu would ever sell that? Perhaps I'm over-reacting, but it seems disrespectful to Eddy.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe Eddy built him something better?


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

ha ha ,what could be better ? other than braking or weight or more speeds maybe


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Granted, I obviously have no insights in to Sercu's friendship with Eddy, what his collection of bikes includes, or his financial situation. However, that bike is absolutely gorgeous. It has a custom paint job, and probably custom geometry as well. I imagine that the workers at the factory knew it was going to Patrick, so they made sure everything was just right. I can't fathom ever selling that!


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I like the idea of that little white clip to keep the derailleur cables from rubbing on the head tube. Any ideas on where to get one of those?


----------

